# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  vendo lechones para campaña noviembre-diciembre  2015 criados y alimentados en oxapampa

## alberto04

están a la venta 300 lechones para nov-diciembre 2015  criados y alimentados a base de yuca, platanos y alimentos balanceados de la zona de Oxapampa.responder al 961 205 791.Temas similares: VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA (MONTE REAL) 120 Has - PUERTO BERMUDEZ - OXAPAMPA Artículo: En diciembre se registró venta récord de pavos por campaña navideña Artículo: Perú competirá en noviembre y diciembre con el arándano chileno Minag y algodoneros definirían en diciembre medidas concretas para impulsar producción en campaña 2009 - 2010 Japón levantaría barreras fitosanitarias a mangos peruanos en noviembre o diciembre de este año

----------

